# الفرق بين حماتك والانترنت



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك   :59:


طيب ماتيجى وانا اقولك


الانترنت .... دى اس ال
حماتك .... دى اس المصايب

...الانترنت .... بيفصل
.........حماتك ..... مابتفصلش

الانترنت وحماتك الاتنين ..اسرع فى توصيل المعلومه

الانترنت .... بتقدر تعمل منه دون لوود
حماتك ... على طول اوفر لوود

مع الانترنت .. انت بتتشات
مع حماتك ... انت بتتشاط

الانترنت وحماتك اول مايجووو على بالك
تقول ياهووووو

الانترنت .... فيه ايميلك
حماتك .... فى ايه مالك ؟؟

مع الانترنت ..اما تتكلم هو بس اللى يسمعك
مع حماتك ... اما تتكلم كل الحته تسمعك

الانترنت ... محتاج معاه انتى فيرس
حماتك ... محتاج معاها انتى بيوتيك​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

استخبي من الحموات بقي هههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا حبي


----------



## انريكي (22 فبراير 2011)

ختموتك حماتي  النهارده يا تاسوني   :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

ههههههههههههههههه

بجد بجد موضوع نحفة

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه 
بهدلتيهم خالص يا تاسونى
الحموات يمشوا بقى ​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة
كنت داخلة انزلها بس عملت سيرش ولقيتها
سبقتيني يا بت
بس عجبتني اوي وضحكتني بجد​


----------



## bob (7 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه موضوع تحفة اوي
و يمكن النت لو هنج ممكن نستحمله لكن الحماه لما بتهنج خلاص خلصت*


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2011)

*الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك  هههه*

*الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك

                الموضوع طلع مكرر وخاص   tasoni gueena  حقيقى لم اشوف انةمكرر من قبل 

                     وبقدم اعتذار  الى الاخت   

                       وسلام ونعمة*


----------



## باسبوسا (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك  هههه*

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى ليك يا يوليوس على الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك .


----------



## نونوس14 (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك  هههه*

*مع الانترنت ........اما تتكلم هو بس اللى يسمعك

مع حماتك ...... اما تتكلم كل الحته تسمعك*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*حلووووووووووووة اوى يا يوليوس*
*ميرسى ع المقارنة الحلوة دى*


----------



## elamer1000 (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك  هههه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*شغال*

*+++*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك  هههه*

ههههههه
جميلة خالص 
ميرسى لتعبك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك  هههه*

هههههههههههههههههه
اخيرااااااااااا
ميرسي كتييييييير 
حلويييييييين 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

*تم الدمج للتكرار
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2011)

* كدة برافو عليكى  صح  كدة . احترم الكلام  دة  بس حقيقى انا مش شوفتة  باامانة المسيح انا مش شوفتة قبل كدة هنا   وبقدم اعتذار الى صاحبة الموضوع الاصلى  اقولها سورى لم اشوفة من قبل 
 انا احترم الصراحة  الموضوع مكرر والينك كدة  مش مغلق مكرر ولا حتى تبين السبب 
  اهو اتعلمنا نتكلم مع الاعضاء باسلوب كويس  يارب  تفضل على طول  بدل 
 مرة تانية بقدم اعتذار الى صاحبة الموضوع  وربنا يفرح قلبك 
 سلام رب المجد وملك الملوك ورب الارباب معاكى الى الابد ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> هههههههههه
> 
> استخبي من الحموات بقي هههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبي



لا انا بتحدى مواجهات هههههههههه

بس الكلام ده بينى وبينك يعنى

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> ختموتك حماتي النهارده يا تاسوني
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



انا مبخفش بس اوعى تجيبلها سيرتى ههههههههههههههه

شكرا انريكى كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> بهدلتيهم خالص يا تاسونى
> الحموات يمشوا بقى



اللى بيخاف يطلع برة هههههههه

شكرا كوكو


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة
> كنت داخلة انزلها بس عملت سيرش ولقيتها
> سبقتيني يا بت
> بس عجبتني اوي وضحكتني بجد



اللى سبق هو اللى هيضرب دلوقتى هههههههههه

شكرا مرمورا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههه موضوع تحفة اوي
> و يمكن النت لو هنج ممكن نستحمله لكن الحماه لما بتهنج خلاص خلصت



هههههههههه لا تبقى كده قفلت خالص

شكرا يا بووب


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> الفرق بين الانترنت وحماتك
> 
> الموضوع طلع مكرر وخاص tasoni gueena حقيقى لم اشوف انةمكرر من قبل
> 
> ...



لا طبعا عاادى

ده حتى زيادة الخير خيرين

شكرا يا يوليوس


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميله جدا جدا شكراا
ههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> جميله جدا جدا شكراا
> ههههههه



ردك اجمل يا استاذ نهيسى


----------



## جورج الناظر (6 أكتوبر 2011)

احمدك يارب مليش حما


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

عندك حق يا بنتى الانترنت بيفصل لكن الحموات مبيفصلوش


----------



## جورج الناظر (6 أكتوبر 2011)

العامه احسن بكتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير من الحما


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*جميلة جدا*
*ربنا يباركك*
*وتجبيلنا مقارنات اكتر واكتر*
​


----------



## جورج الناظر (8 أكتوبر 2011)

علي فكره                                                              ممكن حماتك تكون                                               اجمل                                                                                                             واشيك والطف من بنتها         انته و حظك زي البطيخه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> احمدك يارب مليش حما
> 
> 
> علي فكره ممكن حماتك تكون اجمل واشيك والطف من بنتها  انته و حظك زي البطيخه



اكيييد على حسب الاختيار

شكرا ليك


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> عندك حق يا بنتى الانترنت بيفصل لكن الحموات مبيفصلوش



ههههههههه عرض مستمر يا بنتى

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2011)

> جميلة جدا
> ربنا يباركك
> وتجبيلنا مقارنات اكتر واكتر



ههههههههههه انشاء الله

شكرا لردك الرائع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*هتوقعينااا فى غلط يابت انتى :t32:*
*مينفعش أحذف وارد وهو محذوف *
*هههههههههه*
*شكرا يا كوينا*​


----------



## staregypt (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_النت ممكن يفصل او يتعطل
الحماه مش ممكن تفصل او تتعطل
شكرااااااااا موضوع جميل
:spor22::ranting::a82::t32:
_​


----------



## MAJI (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مقارنة حلوة
بس البنت الي تأيد هذه المقارنة اليوم 
بكرة تنكرها لما تصير هي حماة 
شكرا لك
الرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> علي فكره                                                               ممكن حماتك تكون                                               اجمل                                                                                                               واشيك والطف من بنتها         انته و حظك زي البطيخه



عندك حق فعلا هههههههه

شكرا استاذ جورج


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> *هتوقعينااا فى غلط يابت انتى :t32:*
> *مينفعش أحذف وارد وهو محذوف *
> *هههههههههه*
> *شكرا يا كوينا*​



هههههههههه كله ينفع

قولى رايك بصراحة الانكار مش هيفيدك

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> _النت ممكن يفصل او يتعطل
> الحماه مش ممكن تفصل او تتعطل
> شكرااااااااا موضوع جميل
> :spor22::ranting::a82::t32:_



احداث 24 ساعة هههههههههه

شكرا يا ستار


----------



## tasoni queena (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> مقارنة حلوة
> بس البنت الي تأيد هذه المقارنة اليوم
> بكرة تنكرها لما تصير هي حماة
> شكرا لك
> الرب يباركك



اكيييد

وهو ده الثبات على الرأى اللى بنحبه ههههههههه

شكرا ماجى


----------

